# My vintage rolls



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 4, 2006)

I love retro clothing and hairstyles (my number 1 idol being Bettie Page) and today I decided to practice some rolls... This is how it came out. It's quite hard to work with hip-length hair... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Mind my ugly face, I had just woken up...


----------



## JunkaLunk (Feb 4, 2006)

HOW DID YOU DO THATT!!!! I've always tried to, but its impossible, I've never been really good with styling my hair. 

btw it looks great, i love retro anything.


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Feb 4, 2006)

I would love you forever if you could do a tutorial for this!
You look stunning


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 5, 2006)

goddd i try and i try and i can never do it right

do a tut!


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 5, 2006)

so cute! hey do u know how to do those wave things like gwen stefani like this...






or....this






esp. the waves on the top of her head in the 2nd pic.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 5, 2006)

you look so cute, girl. i love your hair that way!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 5, 2006)

I will do a tutorial soon I promise!

For Gwen's fingerwaves, have a look at this tutorial:
http://www.nocturne.com/swing/hair/f...ngerwaves.html


----------



## litlaur (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks great! I wish I could pull something like that off.

For those who are interested, here's a tutorial on rolls that has already been done.

http://community.livejournal.com/mad.../15021923.html


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_I will do a tutorial soon I promise!

For Gwen's fingerwaves, have a look at this tutorial:
http://www.nocturne.com/swing/hair/f...ngerwaves.html_

 
thanks for the site! i'm still kinda confused about it tho. i have super straight hair and i dunno if it'll work for me...


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 5, 2006)

that is soo cute....litlaur that tutorial is nice! im gonna try it.


----------



## vintage queen (Jun 2, 2006)

check out  livejournal.com/users/vintage_hair
in memories there's a  tutorial on rolls


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 2, 2006)

Your hair looks awesome! I love it!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 2, 2006)

Ur hair looks awsome very pretty


----------



## antirazor (Jul 14, 2007)

did this tutorial ever happen? I would love to see it.


----------



## Bybs (Jul 14, 2007)

Finger waves were nearly the death of me at Trade School.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 18, 2007)

Ooh, that looks amazing! Good work! Now I'm tempted to try that


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 5, 2007)

this is gorgous!!!!


----------

